# TTOC Quattro-Tech Open Day + Group Buy - 16th April



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The TTOC and Quattro-Tech are putting on an open day on the 16th April and would like to extend the open day to all TT owners.

The day will start around 10am and go on till the last person leaves. The day will consist of free diagnostic checks and much more to be announced as they are confirmed.

Their address is:

Unit 10c, 
Harding Way, 
St Ives, Cambridgeshire 
PE27 3WR

***OFFER ALERT***

So after speaking to Quattro-tech we have come up with a group buy for REVO remaps purchased on the day. This offer is only valid for the day and is being offered by Quattro-tech and not REVO:

1-2 maps - *20%* off
3-4 maps - *25%* off
5+ maps - *30%* off

This is a fantastic offer that Quattro-tech have given me, and as a customer of theirs (first time REVO map for me) I can honestly say that their service is amazing, and this day should be a great day!

If you would like to put your name down for a REVO map on the day, please let me know, but please only let me know if you will definitely be attending, and you will definitely be purchasing a remap.
Who's in????

*Attendees:*

Jess
Spike
Jason
Vince
Nick
Nobby
Jenny
Dave
Mal
Gary
Mark
Bradley
Andrew - Maybe
Mark 
Ryan - Maybe
Harry
JD - Maybe
JEV - flight dependant 
Phil 
Richard & Beth
Barry - Maybe
Sweetz - Maybe
VT
booree
Paulshortland
RJB1986
Westy-TT180

*Remap:*

Paulshortland 
RJB1986
Spike
Mark

For anyone who wants to stay overnight, myself and Spike have separately booked the Holiday Inn Express (i know what some of you are like!)

Cambridge-Duxford M11, Jct.10 
42 Station Road East 
Whittlesford Bridge 
Cambridge , 
United Kingdom CB22 4WL

If you are a IHG member cost for a double room including wifi and breakfast is £45.23, but if you are a non-member its £50.25.

Currently talking to QT about where to go to eat on the 15th in the evening as they will be joining us (unless anyone has any suggestions)

*Overnight:*

Jess
Spike

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll try my best to make this


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I recommend these guys for revo remaps. My current car (A5 3.0 tdi) was remapped by them and the difference was amazing.

Ive contacted them recently about a revo remap for the MK3 TTS. Not available yet though


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

JEV I will come subject to flights rostered!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jess

Can you put me down for this.

Cheers 
Phil


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

skdotcom said:


> I recommend these guys for revo remaps. My current car (A5 3.0 tdi) was remapped by them and the difference was amazing.
> 
> Ive contacted them recently about a revo remap for the MK3 TTS. Not available yet though


Yea my TT is maintained by them, I'm due a service so driving up the day before and staying in a hotel  I've had my revo stage one 1 done and maybe need it tweaking a little again 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jev said:


> JEV I will come subject to flights rostered!


Thanks, have added 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Jess
> 
> Can you put me down for this.
> 
> ...


All added phil 

J
Xx


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

This isn't a million miles away from me, what will the day consist of though?


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> Yea my TT is maintained by them, I'm due a service so driving up the day before and staying in a hotel  I've had my revo stage one 1 done and maybe need it tweaking a little again
> 
> J
> Xx


Any chance we could get a group buy organised on remaps for some future date? I got my A5 done through a day organised at Quattro-tech via the A5OC forum. With my TTS not due to be delivered until end of May, I'm not in any hurry at the moment though.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sweetz said:


> This isn't a million miles away from me, what will the day consist of though?


Currently a meet & greet, free diagnostics checks, put your car up on the ramps to do underneath visual checks, Revo MK2 parts on sale and potentially remaps for anyone who wants, but thats just for starters 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

skdotcom said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea my TT is maintained by them, I'm due a service so driving up the day before and staying in a hotel  I've had my revo stage one 1 done and maybe need it tweaking a little again
> ...


TTOC members get a 10% discount on remaps. Last year at EvenTT15 they offered 25% discount to anyone who attended and had a map on the day, i expect (but please dont quote me) that it will be the same this year.

I can ofcourse talk to them about a group buy

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

A set discount is better than a group buy IMO


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well for example if a map is £300 (not saying it is but just an example) and 10% is £30 off, the TTOC first year membership is £25 so you've saved yourself £5 and gained a family 

J
xx


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sounds like a good day out. I'll stick it in the diary but only as a maybe for the time being.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

barry_m2 said:


> Sounds like a good day out. I'll stick it in the diary but only as a maybe for the time being.


no worries will add you to the list  got a list so that we can guesstimate actual numbers on the day 

J
xx


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Stick me down as a maybe as well, I'll put it in my diary.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sweetz said:


> Stick me down as a maybe as well, I'll put it in my diary.


Added 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not a maybe anymore... Booked a hotel night before


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Just round the corner from me. I'll pop along.

VT


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> Just round the corner from me. I'll pop along.
> 
> VT


I'll pop you down 

J
xx


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Just round the corner from me. I'll pop along.
> ...


Just as long as it's not a show and shine event :lol:

VT


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

/


Von Twinzig said:


> Just as long as it's not a show and shine event :lol:
> 
> VT


No no rat of the day 



spike said:


> I'm not a maybe anymore... Booked a hotel night before


Where did you book?

J
xx


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> /
> 
> 
> Von Twinzig said:
> ...


Cool. The Project will fit right in. 8)

VT


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

spike said:


> A set discount is better than a group buy IMO


Why is that? On the previous group buy we done through A5OC we achieved 35% discount and got a free Revo hat, t-shirt and sticker!
http://www.a5oc.com/forums/sale-group-b ... p-buy.html


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a maybe anymore... Booked a hotel night before
> ...


we went cheap to the holiday inn express lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


Oh ok cool, which one? I was looking at the premier inn

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

skdotcom said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > A set discount is better than a group buy IMO
> ...


QT are going to talk to Revo about a group buy, so will keep you updated

J
xx


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


Thanks. If it's after May (when I collect the car), and Revo have sorted a Mk3 TTS remap, I'm a definite.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm just finalising the details for the 16th, but EvenTT16 which is at the National Space Centre this year is on the 19th June

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


I meant a discounted price, that is valid for longer than one day, is a better idea, as peoples circumstances change, and may not be able to make the "date" of a traditional group buy


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

IMPORTANT DETAILS ADDED TO OP

J
xx


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> IMPORTANT DETAILS ADDED TO OP
> 
> J
> xx


Well done, that's a decent discount. Shame I wont have a TT by then, but would definitely come along to any future event at Quattro-Tech.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

skdotcom said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > IMPORTANT DETAILS ADDED TO OP
> ...


Make sure you come to EvenTT16 at the National Space Centre, they will be there  nothing to stop you coming on the 16th either, you can chat to them about mk3 maps

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Got a nice list building up and the discount on the group buy will be pretty swish 

J
xx


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

I only live 15/20mins away in Cambridge, so I'll pop up and show my face and TT!  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Westy-TT180 said:


> I only live 15/20mins away in Cambridge, so I'll pop up and show my face and TT!  [smiley=gossip.gif]


I can certainly add you 

J
xx


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Excellent J, if you could stick me down that'd be great...you need name, reg no??


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope just need to turn up 

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Do you know if they'll be doing any rolling road runs Jess?!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

That's assuming they have a rolling road actually! :lol:


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

If you want a list of decent places to eat on Friday, I live in Cambridge, I know all the good places to eat... [smiley=book2.gif]

I'll PM a list over with addresses etc tomorrow morning, with post codes...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

NickG said:


> Do you know if they'll be doing any rolling road runs Jess?!


Oi, friendly committee rep!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if they'll be doing any rolling road runs Jess?!
> ...


lol sorry my bad missed this lol, they dont have a dyno currently (they are so busy with routine work and road maps there has been no requirement) but I can ask them if they will run figures on the road?

We now have 3 booked in for a map so thats 25% off currently 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Westy-TT180 said:


> If you want a list of decent places to eat on Friday, I live in Cambridge, I know all the good places to eat... [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> I'll PM a list over with addresses etc tomorrow morning, with post codes...


got your list, thank you 

j
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


Aghh okay no worries, it's only a rolling road printout I was in need of! Still aiming to get there for 16th hopefully on track so far!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

good work 

J
xx


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi guys. Not able to come to this, however just wanted to give you a heads up. The hotel you mentioned is good however the pub next to it AVOID for food. It's not that its terrible quality but your left hungry at the end, the staff are unpleasant and they tried to charge me for a drink which they told me they had but was out of stock. It's called "the red lion". My experience was weekend just gone. Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

clewb said:


> Hi guys. Not able to come to this, however just wanted to give you a heads up. The hotel you mentioned is good however the pub next to it AVOID for food. It's not that its terrible quality but your left hungry at the end, the staff are unpleasant and they tried to charge me for a drink which they told me they had but was out of stock. It's called "the red lion". My experience was weekend just gone. Hope you all have a good time.


ohhhh thanks for the heads up 

J
xx


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Np can't contribute much on the technical front, so nice to have some useful knowledge.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great news! We now have 4 people booked in for a map so the discount is currently at 25%! Is there anyone else who would be interested in the group buy?

If you are could you please let me know then contact quattro-tech on 01480 464869 to confirm the booking. This is going to such a great day 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I've confirmed my remap with them 

One more person would be great to get us the 30% off


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll keep pushing. Cant get hold of one of the guys that said he wanted one  so may need 2 more

J
xx


----------



## TooSpeedy (Apr 10, 2016)

Im after a remap Stage 1+ for my 2013 Audi S5. Can i be part of this?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you can indeed, do you want to give them a call directly to book it in so they can ensure the correct software is there on the day? 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

so, looks like we may have our 5th map (confirmation tomorrow) which is a huge 30% off!

Only a short time left to get booked in to be part of this awesome group buy!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Today is the day! I had a long day yesterday with a crappy cold, hope everyone enjoys the day

J
Xx


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

See you all in a few hours...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Great turnout


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

More pics from today 8)


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

After the first excitement of meeting all of you guys and getting a good speed bump in acceleration with the Revo Stage 1 I have some concerns regarding the final outcome of the way it was delivered.

1. I have nothing to tell what is my current BHP number neither the Torque levels (Which means I need to spend some money locally to get it)
2. I was counting for a DYNO or some proper diagnostic figures after the Remap .. none provided (the lack of Dyno was't stated in the offer - which is standard these days I think)
3. SPS Key provided is set up all the way A B and C settings for same parameters .. no clue what settings and why to amend them.
4. It was stated my car will have "put your car up on the ramps to do underneath visual checks" but none of it happened .. unless they did it within all 3 minutes I lost a sight of my car and I haven't notice.

Any thoughts .. ?


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

Some pics and videos from the event:

Video 1] 




Video 2] 




Phot gallery 3] https://goo.gl/photos/WDffYpXWFn6nGLBr7


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Always nice to see all the old, sorry usual faces. And all through I did not get to speak to all a warm welcome from me. Can I say what an unusual colour the TTS is, it really stood out. Not sure about a dino for your car, we do a "power station" trip later in the year on a rolling road. At a big discount. 
I had my MK 1, REVO mapped and that was done with out the aid of a road. I think only custom maps require a rolling set up as they are tweaked accordingly. You need input from the more experienced people than me.

Finally a big thank you to QUATTRO-TECH for a warm welcome and all who put the time and effort in organising that goes on behind the scenes.  

See you soon Richard.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I would suggest you give QT a call directly to ask them. All I will say is that no promise of a dyno was ever made, it was an open day and not a rolling road day. Sadly powerstation have closed so we wont be going there, James is busy with work and there are some of us looking for somewhere that runs the same dyno as powerstation did.

If you wanted your car to go up on then ramp did you ask quattro-tech for this? Again it was never promised but it was offered, but in order to take up that offer then you needed to speak to a member of the team whilst there and they would have happily done it.

I'm not meaning for this to come across rude (if it is, it probably is) I'm just letting you know how things played out on the day and what was or wasnt "promised"

I will post my pics and the video Calvin did for me.

Thank you to everyone who attended even in the rain  I'll be organising another for Aug/Sept time

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

booree said:


> Some pics and videos from the event:
> 
> Video 1]
> 
> ...


Nice videos and pics, do you mind if some are used for the magazine article?

J
xx


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

If anyone is looking for a decent rolling road, you could try the guy I know and am about to use?

It might be a drive for some, but he's located in Milton Keynes and is the guy who scrutineers ALL the VW Golf Racing series cars, so he knows his stuff when it comes to setting up cars and giving you accurate power figures, he also does some work for the TTShop...

He doesn't do mapping like Revo etc but he can advise on how your engine is performing and advise on current setup e.g AFM/MAF/Boost/etc. He will be able to modify current map, but to what extent I'm unsure, so I'll need to check first!

He's a VERY intelligent and trained guy, I'm in there on the 23rd April for a session, so I'll chat with him and see if he'd be interested in possibly doing a group day...if anyone is interested and also find out the full capability of what he can and can't do. [smiley=book2.gif]

Once I've seen him on Saturday, I'll post my feedback from him and how the car performed.


----------

